# Froome latest .



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2019)

Thought it deserved it's own thread ? If not carry on as you were..

View: https://twitter.com/stevescott_itv/status/1139161280600825859?s=19


----------



## roadrash (13 Jun 2019)

View image on Twitter 






Cycling Weekly 

*✔* @cyclingweekly 



Chris Froome could be back racing in six months, according to surgeon | https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/chris-froome-back-racing-six-months-according-surgeon-427052#gvTyLT4uSUWOrVzO.99 …

 

21 
 15:01 - 13 Jun 2019


See Cycling Weekly's other Tweets

Twitter Ads information and privacy


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2019)

Loads of mixed messages about this. It's a serious incident and despite his obvious fitness level it's going to be some time before he's back up to full fitness.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2019)

Dan Martin was behind the crash but didn't say anything until today out of respect

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dan...ying-chris-froomes-dauphine-crash-in-my-head/


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2019)

Pretty shocking for the riders,Pouls who was with him.Its going to affect them.He said he was stood shaking.Im glad there's no footage of it,im not keen on the crashes in the races at the best of times.But this one sounds pretty horrific.


----------



## Milzy (13 Jun 2019)

Can you imagine the confusion, wakes up in hospital "what happened?" "Well done froomey you won the vuelta 2011. The man can even win a Grand Tour from the operating table - CHAPEAU!!
I’m not looking forward to the TDF anymore. Really disappointed, he may never win a grand tour again.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2019)

Milzy said:


> Can you imagine the confusion, wakes up in hospital "what happened?" "Well done froomey you won the 2011. The man can even win a Grand Tour from the operating table - CHAPEAU!!
> I’m not looking forward to the TDF anymore. Really disappointed, he may never win a grand tour again.


He'll be back,if it's humanely possible.I agree about the Tour ,put a bit of a dampner on it for me.Ill soon get back into it though.


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Pretty shocking for the riders,Pouls who was with him.Its going to affect them.He said he was stood shaking.Im glad there's no footage of it,im not keen on the crashes in the races at the best of times.But this one sounds pretty horrific.


I wince every time I see one.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2019)

Slick said:


> I wince every time I see one.


I really do hate when they focus the camera on someone injured.I struggle watching Casualty so real life stuff is through the fingers for me !


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I really do hate when they focus the camera on someone injured.I struggle watching Casualty so real life stuff is through the fingers for me !


I'm the exact same. It was rather embarrassing when I had to sit on a 3 day first aid course.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jun 2019)

Its the sort of thing that stays with you. Watching any serious accident is something you never forget, even if its on TV. Seeing it in real life must be sickening.

To be honest my heart is in my mouth just watching the motorcyclists weaving in and out of the riders and getting so close to them on descents. I'm always scared that somebody will fall off in front of one. I saw a Youtube video a week or so ago of an old classic race where a rider actually got knocked off his bike by one.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jun 2019)

from INEOS website...
..
Team INEOS can confirm that Chris Froome’s surgery was a success following his crash on Wednesday afternoon.

Froome suffered multiple serious injuries after crashing at 55kmph on a recon of stage four of the Criterium du Dauphine, and was taken to Roanne Hospital where he was stabilised and assessed, before being helicoptered to St Etienne Hospital for surgery.

Speaking to TeamINEOS.com, Doctor Richard Usher said: “First things first, the surgery was a success. The operation, which lasted for six hours, went very well.

“Chris woke up this morning and was reviewed by the intensive care consultants and the orthopaedic specialist who operated on him and they’re both very happy with his progress to date.

“Chris will remain in hospital for the next few days for observation, but he is already actively engaging in discussing his rehabilitation options, which is very encouraging.

“As he begins his road to recovery, the team will now only be providing further updates at a stage where it is necessary to do so."

Chris has asked the team to extend his thanks for the overwhelming number of messages of support that he’s received over the last 24 hours. They mean a lot to him.

Chris will release a statement of his own in the coming days.


----------



## brommers (13 Jun 2019)

This might cheer Chris Froome up

*Chris Froome stands to be declared winner of 2011 Vuelta a Espana*
Spanish winner Juan Jose Cobo found guilty of UCI Biological Passport violation

On Cyclingnews website


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2019)

He may recover to his previous form. He may get back to racing but never regain form. He may hit complications and be unable to compete again. He may hit complications that affect him in everyday life. No one, not even his surgeons, really knows.

Only time will tell. 

If he comes back, he comes back. If he doesn't - well I hope it has no lasting effects. He can retire in Monaco or become a pundit or go and farm tapirs in Kenya or whatever he wants to do.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> He may recover to his previous form. He may get back to racing but never regain form. He may hit complications and be unable to compete again. He may hit complications that affect him in everyday life. No one, not even his surgeons, really know.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> If he comes back, he comes back. If he doesn't - well I hope it has no lasting effects. He can retire in Monaco or become a pundit or go and farm tapirs in Kenya or whatever he wants to do.


With the reputation as the greatest stage racer of his generation....
He'll be back.


----------



## downesy (13 Jun 2019)

I really hope so,must be terrible to be forced out of something you love through injury


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2019)

downesy said:


> I really hope so,must be terrible to be forced out of something you love through injury



it does not only happen to top racers, I wish him all the best of course.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> it does not only happen to top racers, I wish him all the best of course.



Snapping a Femur into 3 bits certainly stopped my cycling other than pottering about on one..


----------



## Beebo (13 Jun 2019)

Someone on the radio said no one has won a TdF over the age of 35 in the modern era. So the odds are stacked against him as he will be 35 next year.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2019)

I tended to think this year might be his last chance. Maybe he's got one more year in him but will he even be ready in time for next year.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jun 2019)

Beebo said:


> Someone on the radio said no one has won a TdF over the age of 35 in the modern era. So the odds are stacked against him as he will be 35 next year.



No one over the age of 40 had been in a winning boat race team before this year.


----------



## Globalti (14 Jun 2019)

Witnessing an accident is almost worse than suffering an accident yourself. At least you don't see yourself crash, it happens, bang, and you go into survival mode then recover slowly. When you see it, you keep replaying it in your mind.


----------



## Gary E (14 Jun 2019)

I was all set to sit down with my popcorn and watch Froomey go for his 5th TDF. I'll still be watching it, but now some of the excitement has been lost and it won't be the same without him


----------



## Starchivore (14 Jun 2019)

Poor guy- I reckon he'll have a strong enough mentality to get through it okay though, he seems like he doesn't get fazed too easily.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jun 2019)

He's getting towards the end of his career as an elite athlete and has suffered a catastrophic injury

These people are extremely driven, they wouldn't have achieved what they've achieved otherwise. I hope someone Froome really respects advises him to not attempt to come back from this

Given his success it would be a terrible shame for him, personally, to end his career struggling to compete which I think is the most likely outcome


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jun 2019)

One things certain,if he believes he's able, he'll be back.I wouldn't rule him out yet.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> He's getting towards the end of his career as an elite athlete and has suffered a catastrophic injury
> 
> These people are extremely driven, they wouldn't have achieved what they've achieved otherwise. I hope someone Froome really respects advises him to not attempt to come back from this
> 
> Given his success it would be a terrible shame for him, personally, to end his career struggling to compete which I think is the most likely outcome


i will not like this post but i agree.


----------



## Globalti (14 Jun 2019)

How many bones has "Crash Froome" broken in the last few years? Have they slowed him down? Admittedly these are major bones but he will get the best of everything for a quick recovery.


----------



## roadrash (14 Jun 2019)

As @Adam4868 says, I think he has the mental strength to get through it and if it can be done then I believe he will do it but that's the big question ...can it be done.
At the same time I also agree with @nickyboy...... Given his success it would be a terrible shame for him, personally, to end his career struggling to compete .


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

All


roadrash said:


> As @Adam4868 says, I think he has the mental strength to get through it and if it can be done then I believe he will do it but that's the big question ...can it be done.
> At the same time I also agree with @nickyboy...... Given his success it would be a terrible shame for him, personally, to end his career struggling to compete .


 All the same I think it ironic the accident occurred whilst attempting a 'snot rocket'


----------



## mjr (14 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> All
> 
> All the same I think it ironic the accident occurred whilst attempting a 'snot rocket'


I only just heard that on BBC Bespoke this morning. I've always said that they were a bad idea because you turn your head and most people take their eyes off the road momentarily... but this time, the wind might have taken him down anyway. Probably should have stopped and used a hankie!


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2019)

I can use a hankie on the move, having never been able to blow a snot rocket and generally finding it a fecking dirty little uncouth habit anyway, especially in company.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Jun 2019)

I understand speed is relative, but if I was doing 54kmh on a bike I wouldn't be attempting anything other than staying upright.

That would involve keeping a very careful look out, and it would definitely involve keeping both hands on the handlebars.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jun 2019)

There pro cyclists,they take risks every time they race or train as in this cicumstance.I doubt he was saying "look Wout no hands" it's a accident and I'm sure he'll regret it enough when he thinks back.


----------



## dragon72 (14 Jun 2019)

Am I the only one who doesn't buy the "gust of wind took his wheel" excuse? Sound like they're scapegoating the wind for rider carelessness.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> I can use a hankie on the move, having never been able to blow a snot rocket and generally finding it a fecking dirty little uncouth habit anyway, especially in company.



Yebbut, they pi$$ and $hit on the move, too. Time is money!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jun 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't buy the "gust of wind took his wheel" excuse? Sound like they're scapegoating the wind for rider carelessness.


I think there's a bit of not kicking a guy when he's down. He's just broken a load of bones, send him flowers and a bunch of grapes and don't mention his rubbish bike handling


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jun 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't buy the "gust of wind took his wheel" excuse? Sound like they're scapegoating the wind for rider carelessness.


Why ? It's careless either way,did you not see the clip before hand on the news.Him struggling to put a jacket on in the wind ?


----------



## mjr (14 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think there's a bit of not kicking a guy when he's down. He's just broken a load of bones, send him flowers and a bunch of grapes and don't mention his rubbish bike handling


Surprisingly, no-one has yet reported him suffering any injury to his bunch of grapes!


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jun 2019)

It’s not like he is known for his bike handling skills. He usually makes Bambi on ice look good. Best of luck to him though.


----------



## dragon72 (14 Jun 2019)

I think everybody feels sorry for him. It's not kicking him while he's down to suggest he might have been responsible. I hope he has a speedy recovery. I'm a fan of his too.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2019)

dragon72 said:


> I think everybody feels sorry for him. It's not kicking him while he's down to suggest he might have been responsible. I hope he has a speedy recovery. I'm a fan of his too.


In that article I linked to earlier, Dan Martin said the same thing had happened to him in different circumstances. Of course he could have been being kind but there's a lot of sideage to a modern TT bike, never ridden one so I don't know how it would be affected in the wind.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Jun 2019)

I agree there's no need to rub his (probably broken) nose in it, but a solo fall does rather suggest pilot error.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2019)

mjr said:


> Surprisingly, no-one has yet reported him suffering any injury to his bunch of grapes!



He was trying to eat grapes as well? Not wonder he crashed!


----------



## Globalti (15 Jun 2019)

Anybody who has ever ridden a bike with deep rims past a farm gate on a breezy day will know that feeling; it's like an invisible hand pushing you across the road. To stay upright you have no choice but to steer the same way and that can get you into trouble fast at speed.

That's on a regular road bike, heaven knows how an aero bike must be affected.


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2019)

BBC TV now reporting Froome broke his neck as well. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/48646238


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2019)

Fracture to the neck and up to six weeks in hospital.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2019)

Ooch, done the 6 weeks in hospital - must be serious enough break.


----------



## roadrash (15 Jun 2019)

Yeah I have an idea what drugs he will be on , he will probably be off his face most of the time,and I will also say ,after breaking my neck two years ago, I wouldn't like to have all his other horrible injuries on top of that.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jun 2019)

Terrible affair, the hints to internal injuries are worrying


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2019)

I think I've found Lloss's twitter presence


----------



## roadrash (16 Jun 2019)

WOW just wow , Satanists, freemasons that thread has everything


----------



## brommers (18 Jul 2019)

Breaking news.
Froome officially awarded the 2011 Vuelta


----------



## Beebo (18 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Breaking news.
> Froome officially awarded the 2011 Vuelta


So he was already a Grand Tour winner in 2012 when he paced Wiggins to the TdF. 
I don’t think he would have been so willing to do the donkey work if he had known that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2019)

Gotta say I'm not a fan of retrospectively awarding results. It makes sense in very straightforward athletic events - running, jumping, throwing etc but none at all in complex team events. I think what they did with Armstrong was the right approach.

Not that it really matters either way as it's just a paper adjustment.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Gotta say I'm not a fan of retrospectively awarding results. It makes sense in very straightforward athletic events - running, jumping, throwing etc but none at all in complex team events. I think what they did with Armstrong was the right approach.
> 
> Not that it really matters either way as it's just a paper adjustment.


It is very odd to me that the Armstrong years are the only ones (afaik) where there is no official winner. If there has been an explanation for that inconsistency, I missed it.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> It is very odd to me that the Armstrong years are the only ones (afaik) where there is no official winner. If there has been an explanation for that inconsistency, I missed it.


Maybe because you'd have had to go down to 8,9,15 place to get a winner ?


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Maybe because you'd have had to go down to 8,9,15 place to get a winner ?


The 'winner' is still the winner no matter how far you have to go, though.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Maybe because you'd have had to go down to 8,9,15 place to get a winner ?


Or even further. I'm sure I've seen an argument that Boardman won it one year. It's just impossible to replace Armstrong in those years.


----------



## Milzy (18 Jul 2019)

It may be the last thing he ever wins sadly.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2019)

Milzy said:


> It may be the last thing he ever wins sadly.


Nah he'll be back,I'm certain.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Nah he'll be back,I'm certain.



I'm sure he will attempt to return unless he gets some very strong medical advice not to do so. The issue is whether he will ever be good enough again to win a GT. I doubt it. I'd like him to retire "on top" and not try to make a comeback and be an also ran


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'm sure he will attempt to return unless he gets some very strong medical advice not to do so. The issue is whether he will ever be good enough again to win a GT. I doubt it. I'd like him to retire "on top" and not try to make a comeback and be an also ran


I know what you mean Nick,but if humanely possible I believe he'll be back and at top level.Luke Rowe had a "career ending " leg break and he's flying again.One thing Froome has is determination and plenty of it.
Put your money on him winning the 2020 tour now !


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I know what you mean Nick,but if humanely possible I believe he'll be back and at top level.Luke Rowe had a "career ending " leg break and he's flying again.One thing Froome has is determination and plenty of it.
> Put your money on him winning the 2020 tour now !


I don't doubt his determination at all - he had a battle to even be in the pro ranks. But all the other riders are determined too, and most of them haven't had two open fractures including a femur (although details on the injuries seem a little sketchy) - and critically, most of them won't be 35 by the start of next year's GT season.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Or even further. I'm sure I've seen an argument that Boardman won it one year. It's just impossible to replace Armstrong in those years.


Same with every case. It's all a load a woulda, coulda ....


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> I don't doubt his determination at all - he had a battle to even be in the pro ranks. But all the other riders are determined too, and most of them haven't had two open fractures including a femur (although details on the injuries seem a little sketchy) - and critically, most of them won't be 35 by the start of next year's GT season.


I was reading recently about Lemond's return after his shooting accident. The perceived wisdom at the time was that it took double the time you were laid off to get back to where you started.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was reading recently about Lemond's return after his shooting accident. The perceived wisdom at the time was that it took double the time you were laid off to get back to where you started.


Blimey - to be fair, Lemond still has lead shot in his heart. Didn't he say that the six weeks he won the Tours in 89 and 90 were the only weeks post-accident that he felt good on a bike, or something?

(also it's strange how Lemond's comeback from almost dying and then winning the Tour didn't capture the imagination like Armstrong's)

EDIT - found the quote - "I figure I had three months that went right for me after the hunting accident," - three months in which he won the two Tours and a world road race championship. "The rest were just pure suffering, struggling, fatigue, always tired."


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2019)

https://road.cc/content/news/264100...ack-his-bike-pedalling-one-leg-french-drivers


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Blimey - to be fair, Lemond still has lead shot in his heart. Didn't he say that the six weeks he won the Tours in 89 and 90 were the only weeks post-accident that he felt good on a bike, or something?
> 
> (also *it's strange how Lemond's comeback from almost dying and then winning the Tour didn't capture the imagination like Armstrong's*)
> 
> EDIT - found the quote - "I figure I had three months that went right for me after the hunting accident," - three months in which he won the two Tours and a world road race championship. "The rest were just pure suffering, struggling, fatigue, always tired."


It certainly captured _my _imagination... I watched the 1989 Tour de France after spending 20 years not cycling. It inspired me so much that I went out and bought a bike and have been attacking Yorkshire's hills for the 30 years since that race! 

PS And Armstrong did _NOT _inspire me - I was almost certain that he was cheating from the first time I saw him destroy the best pros in the world. Nobody is _naturally _that much better than the best of the rest!


----------



## mjr (18 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> The 'winner' is still the winner no matter how far you have to go, though.


As I understand it, the trouble is that they have to go so low to avoid probable dopers now that the "winner" would be under a cloud of suspicion because of how few random tests the majority of the peloton took back then, pre-passport (which started in 2002) and pre-whereabouts (2004). It's a shame and largely the fault of Hein and Pat IMO, but what's done is done.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> As I understand it, the trouble is that they have to go so low to avoid probable dopers now that the "winner" would be under a cloud of suspicion because of how few random tests the majority of the peloton took back then, pre-passport (which started in 2002) and pre-whereabouts (2004). It's a shame and largely the fault of Hein and Pat IMO, but what's done is done.


But that is basically saying that the testing was not suitable to tell who was cheating which means that cheating was rampant ergo you sort of can't blame those who cheated. It also seems unfair to strip one rider but not the others.


----------



## Venod (18 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I was almost certain that he was cheating from the first time I saw him destroy the best pros in the world. Nobody is _naturally _that much better than the best of the rest!



Most of them were cheating, Lance was the best of the cheaters.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> It also seems unfair to strip one rider but not the others.


You strip the ones you catch.


----------



## mjr (18 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> But that is basically saying that the testing was not suitable to tell who was cheating which means that cheating was rampant ergo you sort of can't blame those who cheated. It also seems unfair to strip one rider but not the others.


Whoa, that's a big last step there, that "you sort of can't blame those who cheated [because the testing was not yet developed enough to catch all cheats]". I think that's a jump too far.

Refusing to award Lance's titles to less-tested riders is indeed saying that the testing back then was inadequate, but I think almost everyone knows that about the days of the so-called "two-speed peloton", don't we?


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> You strip the ones you catch.


And yet Jan Ulrich still has the 1997 title. Although to be fair it was his 1998 blood that had EPO in it.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2019)

Afnug said:


> Most of them were cheating, Lance was the best of the cheaters.


I _had _noticed! 

Some of the others were a bit more subtle about it though ...

Armstrong was about as subtle as Riccardo Riccò! I watched the latter taking the p*ss in one race which had a 20-25% climb to the finish line. He sprinted up the hill as if it were flat while very good pros were practically vomiting from their extreme efforts. I shouted "_You bloody doping cheat!_" at the TV. He was busted a short time afterwards. And who could forget the DIY blood transfusion that almost killed him!


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> And yet Jan Ulrich still has the 1997 title. Although to be fair it was his 1998 blood that had EPO in it.


Exactly. You can't ban them for suspicions alone obvs.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jul 2019)

And he has just won the Vuelta! First Brit to win a grand tour.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Exactly. You can't ban them for suspicions alone obvs.


Armstrong never tested positive but admitted using drugs. Ullrich did test positive and has since admitted to using drugs. One of those riders has a lifetime ban. The other is still, for example, listed as the winner of the Tour de Suisse in 2006 https://www.tourdesuisse.ch/fr/le-tds/histoire/hall-of-fame/


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Armstrong never tested positive but admitted using drugs. Ullrich did test positive and has since admitted to using drugs. One of those riders has a lifetime ban. The other is still, for example, listed as the winner of the Tour de Suisse in 2006 https://www.tourdesuisse.ch/fr/le-tds/histoire/hall-of-fame/


Listed, but not credited with it ?


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jan 2020)

Latest update doesn't look good , i was hoping to be proved wrong about his recovery and i still wish him the best but ....
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-early-sports-director-doubts-recovery-445866


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jan 2020)

cyberknight said:


> Latest update doesn't look good , i was hoping to be proved wrong about his recovery and i still wish him the best but ....
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-early-sports-director-doubts-recovery-445866


Fingers crossed....doesn't sound too promising though.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2020)

Hmm, that _doesn't_ sound good - damn!

I thought it seemed like a bit of a fairytale recovery from such a serious accident.


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Jan 2020)

At his age, he's probably going to have to retire if he doesn't compete seriously this year. Stage racing is not kind to anyone near their mid-30s.


----------



## Slick (4 Jan 2020)

Well that is disappointing. I kinda thought he was through the worst of it but obviously not.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (4 Jan 2020)

Just read CF left training camp after two days and headed home. Is he the only one to realise the extent of his mega injuries and how long they'll take to heal? Fair play to him for giving it a shot but I personally thought he was nuts trying to do too much too soon. 

I also think that his best is now over, not that he has anything to complain about!


----------



## Stompier (4 Jan 2020)

It's four days into the new year and people are writing him off already


----------



## Milzy (4 Jan 2020)

Femur is very serious. If he had been 25 then maybe but 35 no chance. He could be used as an almost super Dom still.


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Jan 2020)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Just read CF left training camp after two days and headed home. Is he the only one to realise the extent of his mega injuries and how long they'll take to heal? Fair play to him for giving it a shot but I personally thought he was nuts trying to do too much too soon.
> 
> I also think that his best is now over, not that he has anything to complain about!



Its too early to write him off.

His injuries were severe, could of been career ending right there. 

I hope he makes it back


----------



## BianchiVirgin (4 Jan 2020)

I hope he makes it back too but I'm guessing he'll not do much this year and doubt if he'll make even the Vuelta. IMO only.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jan 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> At his age, he's probably going to have to retire if he doesn't compete seriously this year. Stage racing is not kind to anyone near their mid-30s.


Chris Horner  

There was a report from Froome that was less than encouraging a couple of months back. He was going to enter some criterium or other but said that he still couldn't walk unaided and couldn't ride other than at "touring pace" All IIRC


----------



## gavroche (4 Jan 2020)

I think his time is over despite being a very intelligent and brilliant cyclist. No one can fight ageing successfully and there are too many gifted young cyclists on the scene now. I don't think he will ever win his 5th tour. If only he had been in a different team when he was racing with Wiggins, he would have won that year as he was a stronger rider than Wiggins.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jan 2020)

So he wont be fit for the tour.....Veulta it is then ! Seriously though im not writing him off yet.


----------



## Slick (4 Jan 2020)

It doesn't look great for him right now but nobody comes back from an injury like that without having setbacks. I would never bet against him.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jan 2020)

He suffered a ‘career ending injury’ the sooner he realises it, the happier he’ll be.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> It doesn't look great for him right now but *nobody comes back from an injury like that without having setbacks*. I would never bet against him.


People do _sometimes _make a (pretty much) full recovery. I once saw Pantani going up a mountain on the Costa Blanca at warp speed on a training ride, years after he shattered a leg in a collision with a car. Luke Rowe was back much quicker than expected from _his _serious leg injury.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jan 2020)

I agree that quitting a training camp early is not of itself a signal he's finished.

If he is, at least he can enter non-pro peloton life as a comparatively fit and healthy man.

He could easily have been crippled or suffered a brain injury in that crash.

I hope he gets back.

Cycling in the UK is still very much a minority sport, and it has detractors.

Our British world beater is still needed to promote it.


----------



## Stompier (4 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Our British world beater is still needed to promote it.



It's a pity he lives in Monaco then


----------



## Slick (4 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> People do _sometimes _make a (pretty much) full recovery. I once saw Pantani going up a mountain on the Costa Blanca at warp speed on a training ride, years after he shattered a leg in a collision with a car. Luke Rowe was back much quicker than expected from _his _serious leg injury.


I was meaning that leaving the training camp early was a set back, not the end. I've always reckoned if anyone can recover, it's him.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> I was meaning that leaving the training camp early was a set back, not the end. I've always reckoned if anyone can recover, it's him.


Sorry, yes - speed-reading while also doing other things!


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jan 2020)

Stompier said:


> It's a pity he lives in Monaco then



Makes no odds.

It's the Andy Murray factor - he is British when he wins and Scottish when he loses.

Froome has African connections which can conveniently be ignored, helped by the fact he rides for a British team.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> People do _sometimes _make a (pretty much) full recovery. I once saw Pantani going up a mountain on the Costa Blanca at warp speed on a training ride, years after he shattered a leg in a collision with a car.


That'll have been the drugs


----------



## Sharky (5 Jan 2020)

One thing about accidents and recovery, the mind becomes much more focused and disciplined to regain the fitness you once had. So wouldn't discount him just yet.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jan 2020)

I am not going to write him off though I do think it will take a lot longer than he expected to reach anywhere near his previous level. as said upthread if it can be done then I do think he has the determination to see it through


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1213879270050799618


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jan 2020)

The truth doesn't really sell papers,he'll be back


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> The truth doesn't really sell papers,he'll be back


I hope he comes back only if he is 100% the cyclist he was before the accident. Sport is full of failed comebacks of greats which have tarnished their legacies. Say he enters the TdF and is found wanting. He'd have been better off not entering. For such driven individuals, accepting that it's time to retire and do something else is often the hardest decision of all


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jan 2020)

When I wrecked my knee my wife came up with a good question to put to the specialist. "If I was an professional athlete, would this be the end of my career" (he did treat at least one household name sportsman). His answer was - "It depends on the sport but I'd say career threatening, not career ending." 

So the fact that Froome is even trying says that the odds are fair that he'll get back to pro-level cycling. He'll have had the very best advice about whether that's possible. Whether he'll get back to the top of the pile ... who knows. I guess the chances of him getting back to dominant form post-crash are probably similar to Cav doing the same post mononucleosis. Not impossible but I have no real clue how likely. I won't be placing any bets.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jan 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I hope he comes back only if he is 100% the cyclist he was before the accident. Sport is full of failed comebacks of greats which have tarnished their legacies. Say he enters the TdF and is found wanting. He'd have been better off not entering. For such driven individuals, accepting that it's time to retire and do something else is often the hardest decision of all


You don't get to be "the best grand tour rider of all time" (purely my opinion !) without something special about you.Its difficult to say whether he can ever be 100% the same rider.But you can guarantee if he's hitting his numbers/targets he won't not try.Its not in him to be second best.Plus the peleton looks to be having a change of guard with the likes of Allaphilipe,Bernal,Pinot ect...well maybe not Pinot  Anyway I'm optimistic he'll return,even to confirm to himself whether he's done or not.Thats the thing about many of the top tier riders,they can take a hell of a lot of pain/suffering it goes with the sport.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Chris Horner
> 
> There was a report from Froome that was less than encouraging a couple of months back. He was going to enter some criterium or other but said that he still couldn't walk unaided and couldn't ride other than at "touring pace" All IIRC



Maybe he could take up audax?


----------



## Slick (6 Jan 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I hope he comes back only if he is 100% the cyclist he was before the accident. Sport is full of failed comebacks of greats which have tarnished their legacies. Say he enters the TdF and is found wanting. He'd have been better off not entering. For such driven individuals, accepting that it's time to retire and do something else is often the hardest decision of all


Maybe not for Froome but I quite liked Andy Murray's take on things with his comeback. He noted that not everyone could be first, and if everyone only took part with a good chance winning then it would be a very small field. He reckoned he would be happy to get back competing in the sport he loves, which I kinda understood.


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2020)

Call me a sceptic, but I'm beginning to wonder if all the medical experts on here actually finished their medical degrees...


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Jan 2020)

Lol 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jan 2020)

rich p said:


> Call me a sceptic, but I'm beginning to wonder if all the medical experts on here actually finished their medical degrees...


I learnt everything I know from Quincy ME.


----------



## KneesUp (6 Jan 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I hope he comes back only if he is 100% the cyclist he was before the accident.


But then there is Eddy Merckx, who was in pain for most of his career (and four of his TdF titles) after his crash in 1969. He used to carry an allen key when he raced so he could adjust his saddle on-the-go. 

_Merckx suffered bad concussion, cracked a vertebra low in his back and his pelvis shifted horribly. It should have been the end of his career but Merckx begged to differ._​
_"Cyclists live with pain, if you can't handle it you will win nothing," he told me earlier this week. "If you don't want to suffer, take up another sport. Winning big Tours and stage races is often about pain management. When the terrible accident occurred at least I escaped with my life. I was the lucky one, that was my reaction. I was positive and having worked so hard to succeed in cycling I was determined not to give up._​​_"I was only young and the injuries were to haunt me for the rest of my career but I got through. I had to adjust my position on the saddle and I was always needing massages and manipulation. But I got through. In the end I grew philosophical. I could still turn the pedals, the bike still went quick. Not as quick, but still very quick. The only difference between me and my opponents was that I started most races in pain, they hit the wall three-quarters through or at the top of a big climb."_​​https://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/o...y-pain-was-never-a-barrier-for-fast-Eddy.html


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2020)

rich p said:


> Call me a sceptic, but I'm beginning to wonder if all the medical experts on here actually finished their medical degrees...


Call me a sceptic, but I wonder whether the actual medical expert I saw after my clotting episodes finished _his _medical degree... He told me that my survival and relatively good recovery was due to me being an '_elite athlete_'!


----------



## mjr (7 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I learnt everything I know from Quincy ME.


Don't they examine dead people? Just how ill is Froome?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jan 2020)

Up and at it.....

View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1215650443407298560?s=19


----------



## Slick (10 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Up and at it.....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1215650443407298560?s=19



He certainly looks quite happy for someone struggling to recover from injury. Good to see him back.


----------



## colly (10 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Call me a sceptic, but I wonder whether the actual medical expert I saw after my clotting episodes finished _his _medical degree... He told me that my survival and relatively good recovery was due to me being an '_elite athlete_'!


Never doubted it Colin, never doubted it.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2020)

colly said:


> Never doubted it Colin, never doubted it.


I thought I had misheard him the first time round, but when I ended up back under his care a year later he said it again!


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jan 2020)

Call me a septic...and I will tick you off for using the wrong word.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jan 2020)

Looks like hes up for it.
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ng-rides-446480/amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Slick (13 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks like hes up for it.
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ng-rides-446480/amp?__twitter_impression=true


Reports of his demise have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2020)

Excellent.

Oh, I didn't realise that Dave Brailsford was that fit!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jan 2020)

Looks like his first race will be UAE.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOS/status/1219928213117378560?s=19


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Oh, I didn't realise that Dave Brailsford was that fit!



If you read his back story on how he got into team coaching and management you’ll see he was quite a talented amateur but not quite good enough for the top ranks.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Feb 2020)

Nothing new really,I enjoyed the article.zi wouldn't put anything past Froome though.

View: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/1229465534120546306?s=19


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Nothing new really,I enjoyed the article.zi wouldn't put anything past Froome though.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/1229465534120546306?s=19



I enjoyed the article.

I also enjoyed watching Tom Bennett trying to cycle up Hardknott Pass - especially the slo-mo '_wait for it... wait... wait... and... fall over_' crash on the cattle grid!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2020)

Back racing this Sunday hopefully.
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ls-like-ive-been-given-a-second-chance-449526


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

looking forward to it


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> looking forward to it


Me too,if only for the stunning scenery....


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

I should have added, froome riding again is the only reason im looking forward to it, even carlton will have his work cut describing desert, if hes commentating that is.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> I should have added, froome riding again is the only reason im looking forward to it, even carlton will have his work cut describing desert, if hes commentating that is.


To be fair there's a couple of mountain finishes and some quality riders,Froome obviously 😊 Amador debut for Ineos,Yates,Pogacar and everyone's favourite Russian Zakarin for CCC.


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

I've not looked at startlist yet


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> I've not looked at startlist yet


https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/uae-tour/2020/startlist/roster


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

nice to see cav on there


----------



## rich p (21 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> nice to see cav on there


It would be nice to see him attempting to win a sprint on full gas. Fingers crossed🤞


----------



## kingrollo (23 Feb 2020)

Barely a mention of him in the UAE on Eurosport - seemed they took a decision not to focus on him at all - very strange.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2020)

kingrollo said:


> Barely a mention of him in the UAE on Eurosport - seemed they took a decision not to focus on him at all - very strange.


I watched a bit on the eurosport app thingy,live this morning.It had a interview with him and showed him a few times in the race.I think on the whole he probally got more coverage than any other rider ?


----------



## kingrollo (23 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I watched a bit on the eurosport app thingy,live this morning.It had a interview with him and showed him a few times in the race.I think on the whole he probally got more coverage than any other rider ?


Maybe I watched the wrong race then !!!


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2020)

kingrollo said:


> Maybe I watched the wrong race then !!!


You didn't miss much,basically I'm glad to be back racing and no I've not decided yet if I'm riding the tour.


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> You didn't miss much,basically I'm glad to be back racing and no I've not decided yet if I'm riding the tour.


Bernal for the win then, unless he gets ambushed by Geraint!


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Bernal for the win then, unless he gets ambushed by Geraint!



View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1231134445706600453?s=19

You of little faith ! Although looking at Froome today,he looks like he's carrying a bit of extra weight.....on his little finger ! He'll be fine by the Tour 😊


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2020)

First race back after a horrendous crash and injuries...not too bad

View: https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1232986359855558658?s=19


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> First race back after a horrendous crash and injuries...not too bad
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1232986359855558658?s=19



Bottle carrier too. Humble!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Bottle carrier too. Humble!



View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1232581321953873920?s=19

Number straightener also....what can't that man do 😍


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Number straightener also....what can't that man do 😍


He is a talented rider, and a quick-witted man, but I reckon even he would struggle to tell us the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow...



(He might know about the African Swallow, but I reckon the European Swallow would catch him out!)


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> He is a talented rider, and a quick-witted man, but I reckon even he would struggle to tell us the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow...
> 
> 
> 
> (He might know about the African Swallow, but I reckon the European Swallow would catch him out!)



You need to get on the Chase Col...😁


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2020)

Froome to Movistar ? 

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1260897669452566528?s=19


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2020)

cant imagine him going anywhere for a while yet


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2020)

Yea know what you mean,nothing like a bit of speculation though.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2020)

Bit more on the" will he won't he".Rumour of a move to Bahrain McLaren,I bet Landas shitting himself 🤣
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ipped-over-possible-departure-from-team-ineos


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2020)

Could Froome have raced his last race for sky/Ineos ? The rumour of his move...Israel cycling academy ? don't seem to be going away.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Could Froome have raced his last race for sky/Ineos ? The rumour of his move...Israel cycling academy ? don't seem to be going away.


https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...d-it-could-be-before-tour-de-france-fkt2mv5nj
Could be Adam. 
Who you gonna be rooting for in the Tour? 
Froomedawg or G?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2020)

rich p said:


> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...d-it-could-be-before-tour-de-france-fkt2mv5nj
> Could be Adam.
> Who you gonna be rooting for in the Tour?
> Froomedawg or G?


Bernal 😁
Seriously as long as theirs cycling I'll take Bouhanni as my new favourite ! I can sort of see why Froome might feel the need to go if he's not "the chosen one" so to speak.Are they really going to sacrifice Bernal as a leader for him ? I doubt it.Hes had a great career their whichever way you look at it.
I'd have loved him to get that fifth tour though.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2020)

I would have liked to see him go for/get a fifth win with the same team, I would imagine he would like to get it regardless of which team, would he get the same level of domestiques/help, with another team , I doubt it , regardless ,I would like to see him get a fifth


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I'll take Bouhanni as my new favourite




you seem to have spelled BOO HOO HANNI wrong


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jun 2020)

I wish him all the best but has his new team the set up to support his goals against the ineos train ?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2020)

roadrash said:


> I would have liked to see him go for/get a fifth win with the same team, I would imagine he would like to get it regardless of which team, would he get the same level of domestiques/help, with another team , I doubt it , regardless ,I would like to see him get a fifth


Dan Martin as a domestque for Froome...doubt he'll be happy 😁


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Dan Martin as a domestque for Froome...doubt he'll be happy 😁


i thought that but i have always thought of him as a puncheur rather than someone who can set a pace to burn off others .


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2020)

cyberknight said:


> i thought that but i have always thought of him as a puncheur rather than someone who can set a pace to burn off others .


Lol...I doubt he'd be happy.

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingmole/status/1273551752994979840?s=19


----------



## roadrash (19 Jun 2020)

one of my favourite riders Dan Martin is, I don't think he is very switched on tactic wise but he never bloody gives up, he just keeps going and going, mrs roadrash says its like watching a pigeon ride a bike , his head bobs in time with his feet


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2020)

roadrash said:


> one of my favourite riders Dan Martin is, I don't think he is very switched on tactic wise but he never bloody gives up, he just keeps going and going, mrs roadrash says its like watching a pigeon ride a bike , his head bobs in time with his feet


Hes a grafter that's for sure,easy to forget though he's had some good wins over his career.Lombardia,LBL,and at least a couple of tour stage wins ? Agreed on that never say die attitude he has.


----------



## Milzy (19 Jun 2020)

I only know of Alex Dowsett, Griepel, Dan Martin, Ben Harmens and that Barber guy. (Sp)


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2020)

Milzy said:


> I only know of Alex Dowsett, Griepel, Dan Martin, Ben Harmens and that Barber guy. (Sp)


Rudy ? To be fair you've named more than me...is Neils Pollit there maybe


----------



## Milzy (19 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Rudy ? To be fair you've named more than me...is Neils Pollit there maybe


I am guessing not. I would love Chris to win again but the team doesn't seem right for him albeit the guys I don't know could be very loyal hard workers for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2020)

Milzy said:


> I am guessing not. I would love Chris to win again but the team doesn't seem right for him albeit the guys I don't know could be very loyal hard workers for him.


I rarely speak negative of Froome...as I'm a big fan of his but....
I agree hes a rider that needs a loyal team around him and the bigger question is nobody really knows where he's at after that crash.Id love him to go out with a fifth tour but there's some stiff competition out there.Whod back against Roglic,Bernal,Pogacar.


----------



## Milzy (19 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I rarely speak negative of Froome...as I'm a big fan of his but....
> I agree hes a rider that needs a loyal team around him and the bigger question is nobody really knows where he's at after that crash.Id love him to go out with a fifth tour but there's some stiff competition out there.Whod back against Roglic,Bernal,Pogacar.


He will have to surf other teams until he can go lone Wolf up the mountains. He can out TT Ineos guys or be level with GT.


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2020)

To be honest, it'll be a more interesting spectacle if he goes. It could be a weird race with Ineos having 3 potential favourites.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2020)

rich p said:


> To be honest, it'll be a more interesting spectacle if he goes. It could be a weird race with Ineos having 3 potential favourites.


There's some serious competition this year I reckon.As I say Roglic,Pogacar is Dumoulin racing ? 
I think Froomes dilemma is whether to sacrifice the chance of his fifth tour for 10/15 million ? Ive spent many a sleepless night with the same predicament 😁


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> There's some serious competition this year I reckon.As I say Roglic,Pogacar is Dumoulin racing ?
> I think Froomes dilemma is whether to sacrifice the chance of his fifth tour for 10/15 million ? Ive spent many a sleepless night with the same predicament 😁


I seem to recall that Dumoulin isn't riding.
Is Pinot likely to be a contender after being a nearly monsieur last year before he hurt his knee?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2020)

rich p said:


> I seem to recall that Dumoulin isn't riding.
> Is Pinot likely to be a contender after being a nearly monsieur last year before he hurt his knee?


Your probally right about Dumoulin @rich p.I do feel for him,I allways thought he had another big win in him after his Giro,hopefully he'll be back.Pinot...he will be up for it I'm sure,my own bias says I don't see him winning it though.Not with the likes of Ineos and Jumbo to contend with.Almost forgot Allaphilipe..any chance ?


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Almost forgot Allaphilipe..any chance ?


I wrote him off last year and he did better and lasted longer than I thought or predicted.
No chance, though!


----------



## SWSteve (25 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> There's some serious competition this year I reckon.As I say Roglic,Pogacar is Dumoulin racing ?
> I think Froomes dilemma is whether to sacrifice the chance of his fifth tour for 10/15 million ? Ive spent many a sleepless night with the same predicament 😁


15 million!?!?! That’s Christiano Ronaldo money


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 15 million!?!?! That’s Christiano Ronaldo money


Yebbut Lewis Hamilton wouldn't get out of bed for that pittance.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yebbut Lewis Hamilton wouldn't get out of bed for that pittance.



yes, but Cycling is such a niche sport it’s an obscene sum


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> yes, but Cycling is such a niche sport it’s an obscene sum


A 'niche' sport, I'd hazard a guess that more spectators turn out to watch each day of the TdF than attend any F1 race and that's each day mind you, multiply that by all the days and compare that to the whole season of the F1 calendar and I'd say more people actually watch the TdF and that's only one race.

I'm not a fan of Chris Froome, I think he's an arrogant bugger but then so is the whining Lewis Hamilton but both of them are certainly media darlings and if someone wants to pay them whatever then it's no skin off my nose. BTW my favourite 'sport' is barely covered but heroes like Steve Webster and Tony Hewitt hardly got any coverage when they were world champions admittedly Steve got an MBE but he was World Champion 10 times.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/CpqFk5_reyQ


View: https://youtu.be/SyHZPM4yM_4


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jun 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 15 million!?!?! That’s Christiano Ronaldo money


Don't get carried away...it's Euros.Small change compared to Ronaldo,more David de Gea.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'm not a fan of Chris Froome


I used to think your were allright,what a mistake 😁


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I used to think your were allright,what a mistake 😁


Don't get me wrong his achievements are undeniable but every time I hear him speak this ditty from the 80s goes through my head.


View: https://youtu.be/2NTcndxuwOA
.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Don't get me wrong his achievements are undeniable but every time I hear him speak this ditty from the 80s goes through my head.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2NTcndxuwOA
> .



I think he's pretty boring being interviewed to be honest.Too nice if anything ! 
But as a rider I love him,his record/palmares speaks for itself.


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I think he's pretty boring being interviewed to be honest.Too nice if anything !
> But as a rider I love him,his record/palmares speaks for itself.


Agreed, he's pretty bland but a gent. Am I allowed to say that?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jun 2020)

rich p said:


> Agreed, he's pretty bland but a gent. Am I allowed to say that?


Say what you want I asked him and he said he doesnt mind 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have something of an irrational dislike for him. It think irrationally disliking teams and individuals in sport is perfectly OK as long as it's confined to the sofa. It's just a natural extension of having favourites. I wouldn't take it as far as throwing buckets of wee at him or anything like that, or having a footy style punch up with @Adam4868
> 
> On the other hand I'm still a hopeless one eyed Cav fan even though he is utterly decrepit and past it.


It's what sport is about liking and disliking isn't it ? I've liked Froome from the start,I like his awkwardness and his "niceness' whatever that is.I also like the way he's such a devisive cyclist.I find it odd that he's hated for what....winning ?


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have something of an irrational dislike for him. It think irrationally disliking teams and individuals in sport is perfectly OK as long as it's confined to the sofa. It's just a natural extension of having favourites. I wouldn't take it as far as throwing buckets of wee at him or anything like that, or having a footy style punch up with @Adam4868
> 
> On the other hand I'm still a hopeless one eyed Cav fan even though he is utterly decrepit and past it.


I don't dislike Froomy, I'm just not a fan of him.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I don't dislike Froomy, I'm just not a fan of him.


Enough ! Stop digging...


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2020)

Beatles or the Stones
City or United
Armstrong or Ullrich
Hunt or Lauda
Marmite
Wiggins or Froome

Adds spice to the event to have a bit of rivalry and partisanship


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2020)

rich p said:


> Beatles or the Stones STONES
> City or United LEEDS
> Armstrong or Ullrich ARMSTRONG (when they raced - never liked Ullrich)
> Hunt or Lauda Neither
> ...


----------



## mjr (26 Jun 2020)

rich p said:


> Wiggins or Froome


Froome or Landa
Froome or Nieve
Froome or Thomas
Thomas or Bernal
Bernal or Froome
and that's just the rivalries on one team!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jun 2020)

rich p said:


> Beatles or the Stones
> City or United
> Armstrong or Ullrich
> Hunt or Lauda
> ...


Stones...only really like Lennon from the Beatles.
City if we're talking Manchester
Armstrong...sorry ! 
Lauda...too much of a flash tvvat Hunt.
Marmite...I don't class vegimite as edible
Froome...as much as I like Wiggins ! 
How did I do ? 
You forgot Coe v Ovett....can't fecking stand Coe ! 😁


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Froome...as much as I like Wiggins !
> ...
> You forgot Coe v Ovett....can't fecking stand Coe ! 😁


I found out today that Ovett's son Freddy rides for Israel Cycling Academy, so if the rumours are correct then Freddy and Froomie would become teammates!


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I found out today that Ovett's son Freddy rides for Israel Cycling Academy, so if the rumours are correct then Freddy and Froomie would become teammates!


I've got an 'Ovett Sportswear' T shirt someone bought me in the 80s


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> A 'niche' sport, I'd hazard a guess that more spectators turn out to watch each day of the TdF than attend any F1 race and that's each day mind you, multiply that by all the days and compare that to the whole season of the F1 calendar and I'd say more people actually watch the TdF and that's only one race.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Chris Froome, I think he's an arrogant bugger but then so is the whining Lewis Hamilton but both of them are certainly media darlings and if someone wants to pay them whatever then it's no skin off my nose. BTW my favourite 'sport' is barely covered but heroes like Steve Webster and Tony Hewitt hardly got any coverage when they were world champions admittedly Steve got an MBE but he was World Champion 10 times.
> 
> ...



whilst I know that the tdf does get a lot of roadside support, that’s 23 days a year. It’s not quite football/rugby or - dare I say it - tennis


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> whilst I know that the tdf does get a lot of roadside support, that’s 23 days a year. It’s not quite football/rugby or - dare I say it - tennis


That's just a British perspective on cycle racing, there's the Giro and Vuelta too as 'Grand Tours' plus lots of smaller tours (even a couple in GB) not to mention the classics like Paris-Roubaix and the many Kermesse series worldwide.

There's even a race here in Leicester,


View: https://youtu.be/0Qe_DT2Mtto


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2020)

leaving ineos at the end of the season, just announced on skysports news


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> leaving ineos at the end of the season, just announced on skysports news


Confirmed at https://www.teamineos.com/article/chris-froome-to-leave-team-ineos-at-end-of-season

Off to Israel Startup Nation says https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chris-froome-leaves-ineos-for-israel-start-up-nation/


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2020)

He's a spent force in the peleton.........i cant see him winning another grand tour, with the likes of bernal, roglic, lopez, carapaz (spelling)

hes 35 now and his injuries last year will hurt him over a long 3wk tour


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> He's a spent force in the peleton.........i cant see him winning another grand tour, with the likes of bernal, roglic, lopez, carapaz (spelling)
> 
> hes 35 now and his injuries last year will hurt him over a long 3wk tour


Well he's probably not going to win if his team won't back him, so if ISN will, it makes sense to move and cash in now while there's uncertainty, rather than stay and have Ineos effectively devalue his next contract by not supporting him even if he recovers to full power, doesn't it?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

No guarantee he'll get picked for the Tour is there ?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

What has he had 10 years there ? Not many stay at the top in a team that long.Been a great career there for him.But it's a tough sport.


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> Well he's probably not going to win if his team won't back him, so if ISN will, it makes sense to move and cash in now while there's uncertainty, rather than stay and have Ineos effectively devalue his next contract by not supporting him even if he recovers to full power, doesn't it?


they didn't back bernal last year in the tour, they backed defending champion geraint thomas........but bernal still won

he obviously thinks he's still got at the top level, so yeh leave for another team and try and prove them wrong, but i don't think he will. He won't get the same comforts, kit and set-up at Israel that he get's at ineos, so we will see


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> No guarantee he'll get picked for the Tour is there ?


At Ingrid? No. At ISN? I can't see him signing a contract without something about that in it, can you?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> At Ingrid? No. At ISN? I can't see him signing a contract without something about that in it, can you?


I meant at Ineos.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> they didn't back bernal last year in the tour, they backed defending champion geraint thomas........but bernal still won
> 
> he obviously thinks he's still got at the top level, so yeh leave for another team and try and prove them wrong, but i don't think he will. He won't get the same comforts, kit and set-up at Israel that he get's at ineos, so we will see


I don't know there's plenty of money at Israel cycling I think.He could have a team built around him ? But there's no defying age...


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I don't know there's plenty of money at Israel cycling I think.He could have a team built around him ? But there's no defying age...


a team built around him yes, but its all the other stuff at ineos/sky.........their riders are given everything they need to become the best. sheesh they even tried to give richie porte a fully fitted camper to sleep in during the giro, instead of sleeping at different hotels throughout the tour. so he had the same bed, bedding, pillows etc etc every night and his own chef cooking his meals.........its those things that help make a champion at the highest level


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> a team built around him yes, but its all the other stuff at ineos/sky.........their riders are given everything they need to become the best. sheesh they even tried to give richie porte a fully fitted camper to sleep in during the giro, instead of sleeping at different hotels throughout the tour. so he had the same bed, bedding, pillows etc etc every night and his own chef cooking his meals.........its those things that help make a champion at the highest level


I get what your saying and there good/ruthless at what they do.But having a lot of the best riders in the world helps.Can I see Froome winning another Tour at another team...probally not.But I wouldn't rule him out totally.
As for the camper for Porte at the Giro...feck you'd need to give that lad a lot more to win a grand tour.


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I get what your saying and there good/ruthless at what they do.But having a lot of the best riders in the world helps.Can I see Froome winning another Tour at another team...probally not.But I wouldn't rule him out totally.
> As for the camper for Porte at the Giro...feck you'd need to give that lad a lot more to win a grand tour.


which with porte turned out to be an expensive project that didn't work out, great as a number 2........but not a leader as you can see at BMC since he left


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> a team built around him yes, but its all the other stuff at ineos/sky.........their riders are given everything they need to become the best.


Who knows? Froome and all his knowledge about who to hire and what to do might be just the sort of thing to take ISN to that level. It could give them a real shot in the arris


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> Who knows? Froome and all his knowledge about who to hire and what to do might be just the sort of thing to take ISN to that level. It could give them a real shot in the arris


who knows, but im doubtful they have that sort of money available to them.......but we will see


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> Who knows? Froome and all his knowledge about who to hire and what to do might be just the sort of thing to take ISN to that level. It could give them a real shot in the arris


How many domestques are there to sign😁
I'm not too sure Froome will even be at the Tour this year...can you see him wanting to play helper ?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> who knows, but im doubtful they have that sort of money available to them.......but we will see


I thought the owner was a billionaire ? I might be wrong though.If the rumours of 5 million a season are true and a guarantee of being team leader it not a bad move.


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I thought the owner was a billionaire ? I might be wrong though.If the rumours of 5 million a season are true and a guarantee of being team leader it not a bad move.


he maybe, i don't know........but as they dont really have a leader, then its a no brainer


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

Statement from Israel Start up 

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1281173997997248517?s=19


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> he maybe, i don't know........but as they dont really have a leader, then its a no brainer


If this was facebook, that post would have " Dan Martin" under it!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> If this was facebook, that post would have " Dan Martin" under it!


Froome on race radio next year....

View: https://youtu.be/zvpwF0NBY28


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jul 2020)

I dunno...I guess it's hard to turn down the big bucks. If money were not a motivation I think he'd have been better retiring at the end of this season
He's going to a weaker team, he's past his best and who knows what his recovery has really been like from his accident. He's been one of the great GT riders and it would be a pity if he spends the next couple of years flogging around and struggling to compete with the likes of Bernal, Roglic etc


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> If this was facebook, that post would have " Dan Martin" under it!


hes not a leader or a grand tour winner for me......crap at TT, and not the best when the road really kicks up and the pace increases


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I dunno...I guess it's hard to turn down the big bucks. If money were not a motivation I think he'd have been better retiring at the end of this season
> He's going to a weaker team, he's past his best and who knows what his recovery has really been like from his accident. He's been one of the great GT riders and it would be a pity if he spends the next couple of years flogging around and struggling to compete with the likes of Bernal, Roglic etc


I don't think it's money...more the fact he can't be the chosen one at Ineos.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Jul 2020)

If he does get picked this year for Le Tour it will be interesting to see if he behaves and works for a team where he has nothing to lose. I could see petulant Froome ignoring team orders for his own benefit.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I don't think it's money...more the fact he can't be the chosen one at Ineos.


If that is the case it's a pity nobody had a word with him to convince him to retire. Going to Israel Startup Nation isn't like past-it footballers going to play in Middle East for one last big payday. He will be up against the best, riders he would have beaten in his prime. But I fear he will struggle and his reputation as the great GT rider of his generation will suffer as a result


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

nickyboy said:


> If that is the case it's a pity nobody had a word with him to convince him to retire. Going to Israel Startup Nation isn't like past-it footballers going to play in Middle East for one last big payday. He will be up against the best, riders he would have beaten in his prime. But I fear he will struggle and his reputation as the great GT rider of his generation will suffer as a result


The fifth tour is his motivation id say.I really don't see him walking away without at least having a go.He fails...so what he's still the best stage racer of a generation.
I'm not sure I can see him going to the Tour as a helper though,one thing he's got is a one track mind and winning.
But I agree with you,there's a whole choice of new riders out there, Pogacars looking like a future winner for me.


----------



## Kestevan (9 Jul 2020)

nickyboy said:


> If that is the case it's a pity nobody had a word with him to convince him to retire. Going to Israel Startup Nation isn't like past-it footballers going to play in Middle East for one last big payday. He will be up against the best, riders he would have beaten in his prime. But I fear he will struggle and his reputation as the great GT rider of his generation will suffer as a result


Possibly..... But he is a comparatively young bloke whose only real skill is riding a bike. He's never really been a "face" in the public consciousness like Hoy and Wiggins, so his future earning potential is more limited
Can anyone really blame him for thinking of his and his families future financial security?

I suspect 5 million a year fir a couple of years would tempt anyone in his position.


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm not his greatest fan but even I think that's a bit unfair. [...] Some GC riders are genuinely crap at TT (Nairo Quintana) and Froome isn't one of them.


Maybe, but I think @jowwy was talking about Dan Martin...


----------



## Shadow (9 Jul 2020)

I agree with Adam - his motivation is solely to win another Tour. (Whether he or not is another thing entirely after last year's horrific crash.) And he is not guaranteed to be #1 at Ineos. So going to another team with aspirations and loads of €€€ is not a difficult decision.

As for ISN's owner, he is not short of change. He can afford to spend as much as he likes on his team. He is an Israeli/Canadian property developer/philanthropist.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jul 2020)

I'm pretty out of the loop ref pro cycling but his new team's links to Katusha make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

Cathryn said:


> I'm pretty out of the loop ref pro cycling but his new team's links to Katusha make me uncomfortable.


Why ? I thought they just bought the team/took it over ?


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Jul 2020)

A cycling team promoting the state of Israel makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> A cycling team promoting the state of Israel makes me uncomfortable.


A cycling team promoting any state makes me uncomfortable but there's a heck of a lot of them around (Kazakhstan, UAE, Bahrain, France, Belgium and arguably even Ineos with its deep British Cycling connections) and has been for a while. Probably some saw how well it worked for the US Federal Government through US Postal and wanted to emulate Lance's success... and now they want to better it


----------



## RobNewcastle (10 Jul 2020)

Froome‘s form for this tour and moving into next year will be intriguing to say the least. On balance his days of winning another grand tour are probably numbered but if anyone could pull it off he can. Moving to Israel is a no brainer and makes senses for Ineos and Froome. A lot will depend on who is brought in to help him on the climbs (Porte, Nieve mooted). Will that even be enough, who knows but I imagine discussions over other riders must have taken place. He’ll probably have to do some piggy backing off other teams and do more of the opportunistic Contador type stuff and hes certainly shown a knack for opportunity before to nick time.

The dynamics within Ineos assuming he’s going to the tour ( cycling podcast say he’s in the Tenerife training camp next week) will be very interesting. Likelihood is a 3 pronged attack will become two going into the final week due to form/crashes/misfortune etc. Just be interesting to see who the two are. I think his form might be a lot better than people think but where that gets him who knows, he could get dropped early in the race before he finds some form but then with this period of uncertainty and lack of racing that could happen to a lot of riders. Either way moving forwards the races will be interesting next year seeing Froome go up against Ineos and trying to crack their ”fortress” that once served him so well.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jul 2020)

RobNewcastle said:


> ... Either way moving forwards the races will be interesting next year seeing Froome go up against Ineos and* trying to crack their ”fortress” that once served him so well*.


I cannot believe Froome will cope well being on the outside of that fortress. He’s used to being able to dictate the pace from a distance to crack the GC rivals, how will he get on when they’re tearing his team apart for a change. I’m not saying the ISN riders aren’t of the same standard as Ineos’, but Ineos have a lot of experience disrupting less aligned, and weaker, squads.


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I cannot believe Froome will cope well being on the outside of that fortress. He’s used to being able to dictate the pace from a distance to crack the GC rivals, how will he get on when they’re tearing his team apart for a change. I’m not saying the ISN riders aren’t of the same standard as Ineos’, but Ineos have a lot of experience disrupting less aligned, and weaker, squads.


On the other hand, Froome knows when the Sky train came close to derailment and might have ideas about what would have done it. He's also done okay when isolated a long way out. I think it's a tall order but I think hiring Froome and disrupting would be a better tactic than trying to emulate Sky, which is basically what Jumbo and Michelson have tried... Maybe Movistar too but it's often hard to fathom what they were trying to do after their 8 team leaders have mangled the tactics!


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2020)

In other words, I think we might see less steamrollering and more racing next year.

Also, how much has the death of Nico Portal encouraged this move? Did that lose Froome a key supporter at the management table?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2020)

I'm that much of a Froome fan that I think he'll get his fifth tour and also negotiate peace in the middle east....
Back to reality,I'm not that sure he was ever that close to the Sky,Ineos management in a way.Hes a odd cookie so to speak and knows exactly where he's at.
Fitness wise I very much doubt he's not back to something close to where he was,surely Israel cycling academy have looked closely at that before committing to him.
As a team leader there's not many out there better as we've seen in the past ten years.
Downsides are his time away from races and the obvious effect of that crash.
The Dauphine should be a good test of him,the problem for me at the Tour if they take him and I'm not.convinced they will is....
I can't see him being a domestque for Bernal or Thomas.His biggest strength is his one track mind of winning.Itll be tough,but I'd never write him off.


----------



## RobNewcastle (10 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> On the other hand, Froome knows when the Sky train came close to derailment and might have ideas about what would have done it. He's also done okay when isolated a long way out. I think it's a tall order but I think hiring Froome and disrupting would be a better tactic than trying to emulate Sky, which is basically what Jumbo and Michelson have tried... Maybe Movistar too but it's often hard to fathom what they were trying to do after their 8 team leaders have mangled the tactics!



I’d guess it’d be bring in a few solid climbers to help him and then use ambush tactics or just hanging in with the other trains and attacking. Be interesting to see it develop whatever happens.


----------



## RobNewcastle (10 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm that much of a Froome fan that I think he'll get his fifth tour and also negotiate peace in the middle east....
> Back to reality,I'm not that sure he was ever that close to the Sky,Ineos management in a way.Hes a odd cookie so to speak and knows exactly where he's at.
> Fitness wise I very much doubt he's not back to something close to where he was,surely Israel cycling academy have looked closely at that before committing to him.
> As a team leader there's not many out there better as we've seen in the past ten years.
> ...



Thats an interesting point about his form. I‘d agree even though there’s a risky element in signing him they wouldn’t be shelling out that money on a completely busted rider?? Analysis and conversation must’ve taken place.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2020)

RobNewcastle said:


> Thats an interesting point about his form. I‘d agree even though there’s a risky element in signing him they wouldn’t be shelling out that money on a completely busted rider?? Analysis and conversation must’ve taken place.


I remember reading a interview which Ned Boulting did with Froome back before lockdown.( posted the link if your interested)
He's a pretty remarkable character to come back from that crash,lockdown probally suited him hours on end on a turbo ! They'll be no doubt where his fitness is at.His mental strength aswell,I'd say is probally his biggest asset.
https://journal.rouleur.cc/the-rouleur-longreads-podcast-chris-froome-and-the-seventh-seal/


----------



## RobNewcastle (10 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I remember reading a interview which Ned Boulting did with Froome back before lockdown.( posted the link if your interested)
> He's a pretty remarkable character to come back from that crash,lockdown probally suited him hours on end on a turbo ! They'll be no doubt where his fitness is at.His mental strength aswell,I'd say is probally his biggest asset.
> https://journal.rouleur.cc/the-rouleur-longreads-podcast-chris-froome-and-the-seventh-seal/



He certainly trains like an animal. No doubt he was destroying himself at home during lockdown for months, I remember seeing some of the videos clips. What is intriguing is just what kind of shape he can get back into with these extra two months to train. Smart money is Roglic or Bernal but if he defies logic and gets into tour winning shape I think he’ll win it on mental toughness and the desire to prove everyone wrong. Those stages from 15-18 are brutal and will decide things with the TT sitting at the end.


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2020)

RobNewcastle said:


> I’d guess it’d be bring in a few solid climbers to help him and then use ambush tactics or just hanging in with the other trains and attacking. Be interesting to see it develop whatever happens.


You may be right. Sky riders (Porte especially) were accused of still occupying their usual roles in the train even after they changed teams, so I wonder if Froome will take up his usual position as "train driver" behind his former Ineos teammates, maybe sending some of ISN's climbers into breakaways for later slingshot after an attack... I also wonder how Ineos will handle that, as the obvious would be their usual co-leaders doing one-two punches to try to wear Froome down chasing, but that won't work if ISN can indeed sign someone as good as Nieve so Froome and Nieve can mark one each.

Oh, I really hope Froome is as opportunistic as he's seemed at times during the last couple of years and as stubborn as he's often looked. I'd really like to see what someone like that could do with recent inside knowledge of Ineos if they tried to fark them up. I think he'll stop short of a Movistar-style attack while Ineos's leader is crashed but that's about it.

Nevertheless, I expect lots of bland interviews from both INS and ISN about how everyone is still good friends right up to the day where Froome tries something cynical.


----------



## RobNewcastle (10 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> You may be right. Sky riders (Porte especially) were accused of still occupying their usual roles in the train even after they changed teams, so I wonder if Froome will take up his usual position as "train driver" behind his former Ineos teammates, maybe sending some of ISN's climbers into breakaways for later slingshot after an attack... I also wonder how Ineos will handle that, as the obvious would be their usual co-leaders doing one-two punches to try to wear Froome down chasing, but that won't work if ISN can indeed sign someone as good as Nieve so Froome and Nieve can mark one each.
> 
> Oh, I really hope Froome is as opportunistic as he's seemed at times during the last couple of years and as stubborn as he's often looked. I'd really like to see what someone like that could do with recent inside knowledge of Ineos if they tried to fark them up. I think he'll stop short of a Movistar-style attack while Ineos's leader is crashed but that's about it.
> 
> Nevertheless, I expect lots of bland interviews from both INS and ISN about how everyone is still good friends right up to the day where Froome tries something cynical.



Porte and Nieve make sense, good, long-standing relationships. Porte could go back to his usual role for Froome but still have plenty of cracks at week long races and maybe Vuelta etc. Nieve is the ever dependable climber. I saw an article online about other possible options:https://www.cyclingnews.com/feature...elp-chris-froome-win-the-2021-tour-de-france/ ..............Izagirre brothers are solid climbers too There must have been long discussions about additional recruitment before he signed. It’ll be interesting to see who joins from August. Porte nailed on for me.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jul 2020)

It will certainly make for an interesting season next year.


----------



## RobNewcastle (11 Jul 2020)

Interesting article in Velonews:
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/froomes-arrival-triggers-change-at-israel-start-up-nation/

Potential new bike sponsor mooted and an additional sponsor looking to create a new fortress Froome. Transfer rumours are going be interesting in the coming weeks it seems. At least it’ll shake things up a bit whatever happens rather than simply Jumbo vs Ineos


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jul 2020)

Hopefully Dowsett is kept on


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Jul 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Hopefully Dowsett is kept on



I can see him doing a job for Froome,, what I don’t see is room for Dan Martin in a Froome focused tour team of 8


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> I can see him doing a job for Froome,, what I don’t see is room for Dan Martin in a Froome focused tour team of 8


We're all overthinking it I think,why wouldn't Dan Martin be no 2 or dare I say joint leader.Theres also more than one GT so there's opportunitys there.Theres no guarantees that Froome will even be back to winning ways.
Don't forget how many top tier riders Ineos have and it hasn't done them any harm.Maybe one of Froomes assets is he knows how they work inside out ?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2020)

On a different point I really don't see how the Tour will work for Ineos with three leaders this year.Anyone see Froome emptying himself on a climb for Bernal or waiting for Thomas ? What's to stop him upsetting things in the team,and going for things himself.
For this reason I'm thinking they won't pick him.


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> We're all overthinking it I think,why wouldn't Dan Martin be no 2 or dare I say joint leader.Theres also more than one GT so there's opportunitys there.Theres no guarantees that Froome will even be back to winning ways.
> Don't forget how many top tier riders Ineos have and it hasn't done them any harm.Maybe one of Froomes assets is he knows how they work inside out ?


As much as I like Dan as a rider, and who doesn't like a mad instinctive attacker? The answer is, unfortunately, teams with pretentions to win a Grand Tour. You can argue that Simon Yates learnt how not to be an all out attacking rider and it won him the Vuelta, but I do not see Martin in such a lead road and what he does bring to the party, is not, I think what Froome will be looking for. I hope I am wrong bt let's get this year out of the way first.


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> On a different point I really don't see how the Tour will work for Ineos with three leaders this year.Anyone see Froome emptying himself on a climb for Bernal or waiting for Thomas ? What's to stop him upsetting things in the team,and going for things himself.
> For this reason I'm thinking they won't pick him.



You could well be right.

On the one hand, INEOS just want to win. Any of them would do of course they would love the publicity of a Froome 5th win, and also would love to do what they were planning for 2019 before Froome's accident: a podium clean sweep.

On the other hand Froome is very ,very stubborn and driven and if it was felt that he is a risk to the team winning then they would no doubt drop him. Of course he may well accept the logic of the road. He did so in 2018 and he was clearly a bit short and he may do so again, if needs by in 2020.

Connected to all this would there really be three leaders or are we just calling it "Three leaders" I think that Thomas is probably plan C this year if all three race.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> You could well be right.
> 
> On the one hand, INEOS just want to win. Any of them would do of course they would love the publicity of a Froome 5th win, and also would love to do what they were planning for 2019 before Froome's accident: a podium clean sweep.
> 
> ...


Agreed...we sort of forget that even in 2018 Thomas win and Froome was still on the podium,2,3 is no good for him ! I'm just not sure I can see him riding the tour as a domestque if he thinks hes up for it ? But who knows,maybe it's a double bluff and he'll go and go for it 😁
I can't be arsed with all that " let the road decide" like Brailsford is really going to stand for that.I suspect there's a touch of bitterness between them in the end anyway.
Still all makes for some nice hype and speculation,who wouldn't like a every man for himself at the Tour scenario....


----------



## roadrash (13 Jul 2020)

As already said , brailsford would love the publicity of a fifth win for froome , but in all honesty I think ineos would throw all their weight behind bernal, hes young and got many years of potential ahead of him, IF... and its a big IF ..froome does manage to defeat the odds and win a fifth , his age is working against him compared to bernal, 

As for Dan Martin, I wonder if he sees it as a kick in the bollocks , or is it a case of froome for tour de france and dan martin can have a crack at owt else, I certainly don't see him as a domestique , he just doesn't have those qualities, hes more of a punchy , im not done yet kind of guy, I like dan martin and hope he doesn't get sh!t on by having froome on the same team.


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2020)

roadrash said:


> ...
> As for Dan Martin, I wonder if he sees it as a kick in the bollocks , or is it a case of froome for tour de france and dan martin can have a crack at owt else, I certainly don't see him as a domestique , he just doesn't have those qualities, hes more of a punchy , im not done yet kind of guy, I like dan martin and hope he doesn't get sh!t on by having froome on the same team.


Do you really see Martin as a 3-week GC contender? He's a mile off a fully-fit Froome, and there are now way too many riders around that level to make even a Vuelta/Giro win feasible for lesser riders. I'd love to be proved wrong though!


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2020)

There's some warm-up races to look forward to and consider where the contenders are formwise too.
Vuelta A Burgos, Dauphine and Tour of Poland.
Not much info about who's doing what yet but that may focus the DS's minds on who is number 1 and going well.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> He's a mile off a fully-fit Froome,



I agree to a point, but we no longer know just what froome is capable of.


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2020)

roadrash said:


> _"He's a mile off a fully-fit Froome, "_
> 
> I agree *to a point*, but we no longer know just what froome is capable of.


That doesn't matter - I was commenting on Dan Martin's abilities. What is the point, to which you agree??


----------



## roadrash (13 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> That doesn't matter - I was commenting on Dan Martin's abilities. What is the point, to which you agree??


,
I agree that hes a mile off a fully fit froome, hes also not brilliant at time trial , like i said we no longer know what froome is capable of.


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2020)

Rumours around that Ineos won't be taking Froome on the Tour .


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2020)

rich p said:


> Rumours around that Ineos won't be taking Froome on the Tour .


I wouldn't be surprised at all,as I said before I just can't see how Froome fits in without going for it.Its not in him to be a domestque.


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all,as I said before I just can't see how Froome fits in without going for it.Its not in him to be a domestque.


Also, why gift Israel a load of ranking points for next season if Froome does finish high?

Just dropping him would bring lots of accusations of disrespecting the race and sport and so on - but there's nothing they can offer him to develop knee problems, is there? He's a new team lined up, so he doesn't need a development team created for him like the last winner they pensioned off.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2020)

So, Froome for the Giro or Vuelta this year then?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> So, Froome for the Giro or Vuelta this year then?


To many leaders there now,it's easy to forget some of them Carapaz and Sivakof just two,Sivakof who looking at his training rides is flying !


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> To many leaders there now,it's easy to forget some of them Carapaz and Sivakof just two,Sivakof who looking at his training rides is flying !


I can't keep up. I don't even remember who Sivakof/Sivakov is... (Mind you, I just went to the shops and waited at the till for my change after using a contactless card to pay, so that isn't saying much! )

Hmm... I just looked him up. Yes, I should have remembered him from the Giro last year; yikes, my memory has gone walkabout!

Well, Froome is rather an expensive rider to pay to do nothing. Actually though, I suppose that Ineos would be paying him _NOT _to be riding against them in another team _THIS _year!


----------



## RobNewcastle (18 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I can't keep up. I don't even remember who Sivakof/Sivakov is... (Mind you, I just went to the shops and waited at the till for my change after using a contactless card to pay, so that isn't saying much! )
> 
> Hmm... I just looked him up. Yes, I should have remembered him from the Giro last year; yikes, my memory has gone walkabout!
> 
> Well, Froome is rather an expensive rider to pay to do nothing. Actually though, I suppose that Ineos would be paying him _NOT _to be riding against them in another team _THIS _year!



Sivakov could be the fly in the ointment for Froome. Major prospect, potential future grand tour winner, flying in training and carries no threat to disrupt the team. Much safer bet. Interesting discussion on the Froome situation on cycling podcast. I’m probably with them, I’d like to see him go if only for the potential fireworks and story that could develop and the impact on the race, he’s a game-changer who can shake things up. I’ve always enjoyed watching him race and would like to see him get a 5th even though it’s possibly unlikely.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jul 2020)

Just watched stage 17 of the 2018 tour when G was dropping froome , to through a spanner in the works what if froome is back to his best which is his 2018 form ?


----------



## RobNewcastle (18 Jul 2020)

cyberknight said:


> Just watched stage 17 of the 2018 tour when G was dropping froome , to through a spanner in the works what if froome is back to his best which is his 2018 form ?



The thing about the 2018 tour is he was coming off the Giro and had won the tour/Vuelta double before that. Clearly for a long time training was about targeting multi grand tour victories. Last year was the first time in a while he was focusing on just the tour. I saw a quote form him not long ago saying he was feeling very fresh after long, hard rides. Time will tell whether that equates to top form.

if he finds top form it’ll be extremely interesting. I’d imagine Ineos will have an idea of form after Tenerife with the altitude training. Kerrison gets them doing race scenarios with loads of attacking etc.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2020)

Starts back next Saturday.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/amp/new...t-route-doccitanie/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## RobNewcastle (20 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Starts back next Saturday.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/amp/new...t-route-doccitanie/?__twitter_impression=true



Yep and August 3rd they go up Port de Bales, Peyresourde and summit finish up Col de Beyrede. First glimpse at form for overall contenders.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2020)

RobNewcastle said:


> Yep and August 3rd they go up Port de Bales, Peyresourde and summit finish up Col de Beyrede. First glimpse at form for overall contenders.


I have a horrible feeling they won't take Froome either way...three past tour winners is a crowd.


----------



## RobNewcastle (20 Jul 2020)

I think you may well be right. Bernal and Thomas with Amador and an up and coming Sivakov is a much safer bet for DB. Form might change that though


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2020)

RobNewcastle said:


> I think you may well be right. Bernal and Thomas with Amador and an up and coming Sivakov is a much safer bet for DB. Form might change that though


There's no way Brailsford doesn't know where any of there forms at ! Just read a article by Fotheringham if your interested ?
https://www.cyclist.co.uk/in-depth/8468/comment-i-would-not-select-froome-for-the-tour-de-france
I think Froome will be back and up for it next year,hopefully with a full team of support 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> _*Team Ineos technical director doubts whether Chris Froome can win the Tour de France 2020*
> 
> While Froome has previously said he’s back to his best, the head of technical operations and commercial Carsten Jeppesen has his doubts.
> 
> ...


In other words...Bernal is in better form,so we can't risk putting the whole team behind Froome.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2020)

Read a article by Contador yesterday.Sortnof makes sense.Its win at all costs for Ineos and the strongest survives.
Contador: “Froome's move [to Israel] makes sense. He won 4 Tours, the Giro and the Vuelta and still feels strong enough to fight. Bernal will be dominant for a long time and will progress quickly. If Froome stayed with INEOS, he would have to adjust his goals or work for Bernal."


----------



## RobNewcastle (21 Jul 2020)

I don’t doubt that Froome has probably trained harder than most in lockdown with a burning desire to prove everyone wrong. But how he stands up to 3 weeks full on racing at the tour is still very much in doubt.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> You forgot Coe v Ovett....can't fecking stand Coe


I was at school with Steve Ovett. We even played in the same footie team. I was better at football but he just edged me in athletics...


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I found out today that Ovett's son Freddy rides for Israel Cycling Academy, so if the rumours are correct then Freddy and Froomie would become teammates!


I think they would become froome-mates if they slept together.
Just as spring onions are really called sprunions and sheep that doze off are called shleep.


----------



## Rocky (21 Jul 2020)

rich p said:


> I was at school with Steve Ovett. We even played in the same footie team. I was better at football but he just edged me in athletics...


Yeah but he could only run 800 metres not 80 miles.......I'd back you any time from Petersfield to Eastbourne - in fact, even I could beat him over the SDW.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/cyclecollective/status/1285462403686076416?s=19

Along the lines of "I love your shoes Chris"


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Aug 2020)

Not that I ever really doubted him....he looks to be back on form though 😁
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-from-final-stage-of-tour-de-lain-2020-462336


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Not that I ever really doubted him....he looks to be back on form though 😁
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-from-final-stage-of-tour-de-lain-2020-462336


It would be a real shame if he wasn't allowed a chance to prove he's back. But I don't want to see him flogging his guts out as a superdom to Bernal.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> It would be a real shame if he wasn't allowed a chance to prove he's back. But I don't want to see him flogging his guts out as a superdom to Bernal.


Hopefully show us something at the Dauphine this week ?


----------



## Jimidh (12 Aug 2020)

I hope he shows good enough form this week to be included in the Ineos team for the TdF.
It will
Be fascinating watching Ineos with three guys all going for the win and see if they can make a better job of it than Movistar.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2020)

Jimidh said:


> I hope he shows good enough form this week to be included in the Ineos team for the TdF.
> It will
> Be fascinating watching Ineos with three guys all going for the win and see if they can make a better job of it than Movistar.


Except I can't see it ever really being that.Bernal is plan A,Thomas and maybe Froome are B and C.Youve no chance unless you've a whole team behind you.Be interesting to see their form in the Dauphine this week.There again Froome especially allways seems to ride into his form.
Pah I want fireworks at the Tour go out in a blaze of glory...pull the race radio out and try a break from 80 k out !
Lockdown had starved me of sport 😁


----------



## MasterDabber (12 Aug 2020)

It will be interesting if Froome is on form but Bernal is the designated A rider but can't gap Froome. Then Froome doesn't/won't go on the front pulling the train along or closing gaps for Bernal but just sits on Bernal.... what would Brailsford do?


----------



## mjr (12 Aug 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> .... what would Brailsford do?


Froome's knees? Wasn't that the solution used for Wiggo?


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2020)

Froome interviewee on itv4 in a mo.


----------



## MasterDabber (29 Aug 2020)

And Chris is being as classy as always. A tough but very personable man.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> Froome interviewee on itv4 in a mo.


Think I heard him say he was looking to ride the Tirreno Adriatico in a week or so ?


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Think I heard him say he was looking to ride the Tirreno Adriatico in a week or so ?


I think I heard that too, plus two altitude training blocks before heading to Spain. Also some stuff about how much more realistic Spain is as a target and he was only going to France as a helper not a leader (yeah, right).


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> I think I heard that too, plus two altitude training blocks before heading to Spain. Also some stuff about how much more realistic Spain is as a target and he was only going to France as a helper not a leader (yeah, right).


Vuelta looks tough...if by some miracle we even get that far ?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jan 2021)

Yea right Chris...front or back derallieur 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1346060537105428481?s=19


----------



## mjr (19 Jan 2021)

New interview in which Froome says his rehab wasn't complete and he'd like to be the next Valvpiti https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...eals-right-quad-problem-hampered-his-comeback

So was Ineos's medical team inept or was Froome raced half-fit to solve the problem of multiple leaders at the TdF?


----------



## Domus (21 Jan 2021)

Racing in UAE Tour in Feb.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jan 2021)

Domus said:


> Racing in UAE Tour in Feb.


Bit of a showboat line up...looking forward to it and some amazing shots of the sand dunes 🙄
(Feb 21-27) Fingers crossed !!
Tadej Pogacar
Chris Froome
Adam Yates
Mathieu van der Poel
Filippo Gana
Marc Hirschi
Fernando Gaviria
Sam Bennett
Caleb Ewan
Pascal Ackerman


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Bit of a showboat line up...looking forward to it and some amazing shots of the sand dunes 🙄
> (Feb 21-27) Fingers crossed !!
> Tadej Pogacar
> Chris Froome
> ...



Cav??


----------



## Paulus (21 Apr 2021)

Does anybody know the latest on CF? After a very lacklustre start to the season he seems to be off the radar in the early season, albeit minor races. Is he and Israeli start up just targeting the tour, and is he up for the Dauphine?


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> According to @Adam4868 he's biding his time. Come the tour ... voom!


Have patience grasshopper...I didn't specify the year


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2021)

He is looking after Rhinos according to his latest tweets 😉


----------



## Paulus (22 Apr 2021)

I have just noticed that he is riding The Tour of the Alps. 27 minutes down, 98th position.


----------



## matticus (22 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> I have just noticed that he is riding The Tour of the Alps. 27 minutes down, 98th position.


5 minutes on just the first day :-/ I think this year won't be happening for him. I know that riders targeting The French Race often leave it late, but this is too big a gap.


----------



## Milzy (22 Apr 2021)

Watch his vlogs. He was crying into the camera saying how he needs more racing to get form. It’s obvious he won’t be back this year if any year.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2021)

Might see him on an audax next year then?


----------



## matticus (23 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Might see him on an audax next year then?


I'll be giving his elbows lots of room.

Would Chris get more press coverage than this guy?
https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/7233...res-and-switches-to-off-road-adventure-riding


----------



## bitsandbobs (23 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> I'll be giving his elbows lots of room.
> 
> Would Chris get more press coverage than this guy?
> https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/7233...res-and-switches-to-off-road-adventure-riding



Article popped on LTD just yesterday...

https://www.bikeperfect.com/feature...ears-up-for-gravel-and-bikepacking-adventures

I think he's just one of those people that really loves riding a bike. Can't see Froome doing this kind of thing.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Apr 2021)

Tour de Romandie next week....onwards and upwards !


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Tour de Romandie next week....onwards and upwards !


I think it's the upwards bit that's his problem


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> I think it's the upwards bit that's his problem


Pah...he's playing the underdog card otherwise known as doing a Allaphilipe "my legs don't feel that great" 
You just watch !


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2021)

Not giving up yet.

View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1390337741829951488?s=19


----------



## matticus (7 May 2021)

That's sad to see. If he was in a good confident place then the armchair critics wouldn't even register in his subconscious.


----------



## KneesUp (7 May 2021)

When he got to the "those people clearly don't know me as a person" bit I immediately thought that although he's right, it's also true that he doesn't know what it's like to get old; no-one does, until it happens to them. On top of the injury, on top of the missed training, on top of the screws holding his legs together, he's two years older. That's a lot to overcome, and determination isn't necessarily enough.

I wish him the best of luck - I' love to see a TdF that's open and combative, but I will be very surprised (and impressed) if Froome is in the mix for the yellow jersey again. Still, winning all the Grand Tours is not a bad career is it?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Aug 2021)

I hope this translates as "do you know who I am " 😆

View: https://twitter.com/JohanRouquet/status/1425420570074796032?s=19


----------



## Seevio (11 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I hope this translates as "do you know who I am " 😆


Sadly, microsoft says it doesn't. The actually translation is almost as good though.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Aug 2021)

Seevio said:


> Sadly, microsoft says it doesn't. The actually translation is almost as good though.


Yea they missed the bit where he's saying "I got dropped on the climb " 🙄


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2021)

They misunderstood when Froome said, " Woods on fire"...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Aug 2021)

I would love Froome to start winning again

but I think the injuries came when he was quite old for an extreme elite athlete - and then the pandemic just made it worse

I think it is too late

but then I thought that about Cav - so I still hope
if positive thoughts help - he has mine!!!
just one more TdF!!!!!!!


----------



## matticus (12 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I hope this translates as "do you know who I am " 😆
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/JohanRouquet/status/1425420570074796032?s=19



The key thing about this - which some of you plebs may not have noticed - is that he is described as a
"_randonneur_"

Yes, Audaxers - he's officially one of us now!


----------



## DCLane (26 Aug 2021)

He's invested in Factor bikes: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/chris-froome-invests-in-team-sponsor-factor-bikes

I'm guessing he's realised it's almost the end of an illustrious career.


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Dec 2021)

Pip Gilbert has a sense of humour!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Dec 2021)

Thank feck he's back on the bike 😁

View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1462749936785760263?t=WzYNhcY2EHW8OorVwVZ3AA&s=19


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2022)

Chris Froome: Knee injury sets back British rider's 2022 preparations - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/59857140

He is already having a problem early on in training.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

At what point does he finally say '_enough is enough_'?

He must love what he does, and presumably (?) he is still earning a good living from it, but it sounds like his body is trying to tell him something that he just isn't listening to. Still, I suppose that is the difference between a champion and a more typical athlete...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2022)

He’s getting in a bit now isn’t he?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> At what point does he finally say '_enough is enough_'


Maybe when he's out of a 5 million contract ?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Maybe when he's out of a 5 million contract ?


_Seriously _- he still gets 5 million? 

I reckon I could manage a year or two beyond my _use-by-date_ for that!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2022)

Man's gotta earn a living 

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1505416859205701638?t=UqebMPtmPgI-YTFDo_p0EA&s=19


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Man's gotta earn a living
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1505416859205701638?t=UqebMPtmPgI-YTFDo_p0EA&s=19



I've been wondering which race the Dawg was going to disappoint you in first Adam😄


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

rich p said:


> I've been wondering which race the Dawg was going to disappoint you in first Adam😄


It is amazing and scary how quickly athletes go from _WOW!_ to _WHO?_

Obviously, CF didn't do himself any favours by slamming into a wall at high speed but even if he hadn't, I couldn't see him threatening the new generation of super riders... Pog, Rog et al.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2022)

rich p said:


> I've been wondering which race the Dawg was going to disappoint you in first Adam😄


Hard for Chris to disappoint me 😍


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Hard for Chris to disappoint me 😍


Seriously, I hope he gets in the mix occasionally at least.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2022)

rich p said:


> Seriously, I hope he gets in the mix occasionally at least.


Seeing as though there's nobody listening....I think his best days are behind him.
Some career though,it's mad to think how dominant he was in GTs


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Seeing as though there's nobody listening....I think his best days are behind him.
> Some career though,it's mad to think how dominant he was in GTs



Top rider and I like his back story too.

Never understood the CF haters - but, like all sports, pro-cycling is partisan.


----------



## alicat (20 Mar 2022)

Wordle 274 2/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Le Mot (@WordleFR) #70 3/6

🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

https://wordle.louan.me

What a salute! A couple of days' rest has done me good.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2022)

What's Wordle....


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> What's Wordle....


It's a puzzle game that is posted about everywhere on the internet except for this thread. 

Normally!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2022)

alicat said:


> Wordle 274 2/6
> 
> ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
> ...



Posted in wrong thread I think. 🙂


----------



## alicat (20 Mar 2022)

Posted in wrong thread I think. 🙂

Oh, that's where it went!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2022)

alicat said:


> Posted in wrong thread I think. 🙂
> 
> Oh, that's where it went!



Good effort though. 👍😁


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Mar 2022)

Maybe Chris Froome has been posting his updates via Wordle, a word a day…


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2022)

Chris Froome's last four Wordle answers



Spoiler: WORDLE



CYCLE
CRASH
BROKE
WRIST


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2022)

Latest pictures of Froome. Says he’s not giving up


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2022)

Tour and the Vuelta double for Froomey 

View: https://twitter.com/Domestique___/status/1511657197524164622?t=CjiGP0NOkH0C96pXwfjEFA&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2022)

Just saying ....




For the Tour


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Just saying ....
> View attachment 638852
> 
> For the Tour


What odds on Froomey?


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> What odds on Froomey?


Long I would imagine.


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> Long I would imagine.


Just had a look on Oddschecker. 
Between 66/1 and 200/1.
I'll give you 500/1 Adam


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> Just had a look on Oddschecker.
> Between 66/1 and 200/1.
> I'll give you 500/1 Adam


Your on....you've had one too many schooners sport


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2022)

Not a lucky boy

Chris Froome ‘doored’ by driver during training ride and left with minor injuries
_“Yesterday I went out for a lovely Sunday ride. It was stunning, lovely weather, stunning views but just before I got home, 500m before my front door I got doored. That means as I was riding along someone in a parked car opened their door right in front of me. It was literally a meter in front of me. I didn’t even make it to my brakes. I hit the door and went flying over,” Froome said._

https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...ng-training-ride-and-left-with-minor-injuries


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2022)

Oof


----------



## roadrash (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not a lucky boy
> 
> Chris Froome ‘doored’ by driver during training ride and left with minor injuries
> _“Yesterday I went out for a lovely Sunday ride. It was stunning, lovely weather, stunning views but just before I got home, 500m before my front door I got doored. That means as I was riding along someone in a parked car opened their door right in front of me. It was literally a meter in front of me. I didn’t even make it to my brakes. I hit the door and went flying over,” Froome said._
> ...



Was it Bradley Wiggins?


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2022)

Didn't he used to be famous?


----------



## roadrash (27 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Didn't he used to be famous?



Wiggins ..... yeah he did ....for a bit


----------



## cyberknight (27 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Was it Bradley Wiggins?



on the back of a motor bike ?


----------



## matticus (27 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Was it Bradley Wiggins?



We may never know - it's not like Froome was looking.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Sep 2022)

You would have thought he'd have learnt to ride outside the door-zone by now. Schoolboy error!


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> You would have thought he'd have learnt to ride outside the door-zone by now. Schoolboy error!



I was going to say that but it's like kicking a guy when he's down


----------



## T4tomo (27 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was going to say that but it's like kicking a guy when he's down



or when you've just opened your car door into him


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2022)

Does Dutch reach ... Sees Chris Froome coming ... Thinks "Chris is riding too close to the parked cars, I must warn him that it's dangerous" ...Opens door to warn him ... BAM!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Does Dutch reach ... Sees Chris Froome coming ... Thinks "Chris is riding too close to the parked cars, I must warn him that it's dangerous" ...Opens door to warn him ... BAM!



I think your getting Sir Chris mixed up with MVDP with "Dutch reach" 🙄
Long live the King 👑


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2022)

cyberknight said:


> on the back of a motor bike ?



Do they have doors on them?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was going to say that but it's like kicking a guy when he's down



Too late, a Welsh guy in a balaclava was spotted doing that and shouting before he ran off.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Was it Bradley Wiggins?


Brads busy.... massaging Lances ego ! 

View: https://twitter.com/cyclecollective/status/1574834154570944513?t=k_2U8hXF6y1oF3mvDDcgUg&s=19


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Brads busy.... massaging Lances ego !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cyclecollective/status/1574834154570944513?t=k_2U8hXF6y1oF3mvDDcgUg&s=19




With a look alike Cavendish


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was going to say that but it's like kicking a guy when he's down



To be fair, he's been down quite a few times in his career.


----------



## Milzy (28 Sep 2022)

Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## jowwy (29 Sep 2022)

Not sure what the last 5 posts have to do with Chris Froome??? am i missing something???


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> Not sure what the last 5 posts have to do with Chris Froome??? am i missing something???


Anything pro cycling will do...it's nearly the end of the season.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> it's nearly the end of the season.


And its bloody flown past this year


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2022)

roadrash said:


> And its bloody flown past this year


Favourite one day Lombardia next weekend then it's time to hibernate 😁


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Favourite one day Lombardia next weekend then it's time to hibernate 😁



Buon viaggio!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Buon viaggio!!!!


Due moretti per favore.


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Due moretti per favore.



Had you down as a negroni kinda guy, Adam


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Had you down as a negroni kinda guy, Adam


Negroni is strictly a breakfast drink....beer for lunch and red for evening.
Im cultured like that 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2022)

On the topic of pro cycling alcohol is Aperol like Campari ? I know it's a in drink at the moment.Daughter was drinking it over in Ireland Aperol spritzers...reminded me of Campari that I've not had in years ?


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> On the topic of pro cycling alcohol is Aperol like Campari ? I know it's a in drink at the moment.Daughter was drinking it over in Ireland Aperol spritzers...reminded me of Campari that I've not had in years ?



Campari is more bitter and nicer than aperol ... in my humble!


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2022)

Froome will be back on top form next season I'm sure.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Campari is more bitter and nicer than aperol ... in my humble!


Nothing like the word of a expert 😁


----------



## T4tomo (29 Sep 2022)

I agree. When i was "introduced" to the existence of Aperol, my response was "Ah, a poor man's Campari"

I believe Campari is about double the alcohol content.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I believe Campari is about double the alcohol content.


That's enough for me to be convinced it's the better choice....
Just to be clear that this is relevant...I know Sir Chris likes a tipple in the off season 😁


----------



## matticus (29 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Froome will be back on top form next season I'm sure.



Back to 2021 form?


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2022)

matticus said:


> Back to 2021 form?




He will be back in some form or other, I'm sure.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Just to be clear that this is relevant...I know Sir Chris likes a tipple in the off season 😁



I bet he prefers Aperol, just saying like


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I bet he prefers Aperol, just saying like


----------

